# Good meal but a long way away, or a mediocre meal close by?



## debodun (Nov 20, 2016)

If you had to decide on a gourmet Thanksgiving meal, but it would be an 85 mile round trip, or a meal that's adequate but not outstanding and a 3 minute drive, which would you choose?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2016)

If I timed it right I might be able to do both, gobble, gobble, gobble!!!

If I had to choose it would be more about the people than the food.

I myself prefer to spend a lazy quiet day at home with or without company.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2016)

We always have Thanksgiving dinner at home, but if I were to travel, I think I would like to go the 85 miles. The hubby loves to drive,and I like to ride, we have nothing but time so it would be a nice outing. Still,family around my dining room table can't be beat.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2016)

Family first, but if we could all go, I'd choose the gourmet meal 85 miles away. I can always throw together a mediocre turkey dinner at home if that's what I wanted.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

I'd go with the gourmet, 40+ miles one way is not too far if the food is good and the experience will be enjoyable and memorable.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 21, 2016)

If this is a family invite I would go to the one who invited you first.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 21, 2016)

I'd go with adequate and close by, all other things equal.   Don't care much for driving or even riding with someone else.  Not too picky about food either.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 21, 2016)

40+ miles each way isn't terrible, but traffic can be really bad in some parts of the country on Thanksgiving, especially if the weather is rainy or snowy. All other things being equal, like the other people who are going, I'd opt for the closer one. I can always make a gourmet meal at home.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Think it depends on who I would be sharing the meal with.  Could be the best food ever, but if I am not wiling to travel 40 miles to see the people, I probably would not go.  I have been doing the best Thanksgivings ever..making a pretty decent meal at home, and people come here.  Just wish I had a big enough house for the big family gathering from when I was a kid
*


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> * Just wish I had a big enough house for the big family gathering from when I was a kid
> *



I'll sell you mine - 2500 sq ft.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2016)

To me, the people are more important than the food; as long as I don't get food poisoning, I'm OK.


----------

